# Beauty / Deadly



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*A beautiful shot...*



....but deadly....

*Ash covered landscape*



> A horse walks on a field covered by volcanic ash from Chilean volcano Puyehue, near Villa Llanquin, a hamlet along route 40 on the banks of Limay river, 50 km from Bariloche, in the Argentine province of Rio *****, on June 17, 2011. The ash cloud from Chile's Puyehue volcano caused widespread travel chaos in the southern hemisphere since it erupted for the first time on June 4 after lying dormant half a century.


(Boston.com / Big Picture)


----------

